# My First Slingshot Attempt :)



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

So last week I went out and got myself 2 forks. The first one ended up having cracks all over it, which I thought was really cool looking, but Mr. Moniker quickly informed me that if I like my face the way it is, I should chuck that one, and start fresh with a different fork.

So I started sanding the bark off of the Norway Maple fork I had found (not realizing I could just cut it off with a knife. BUT I am glad I didn't because I really started to like the look that the bark was taking at its different layers.





























I dipped it in double boiled linseed oil and wiped away the excess. I am pretty happy with it


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You made a very good work, it looks so natural and strong.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Bob Fionda said:


> You made a very good work, it looks so natural and strong.


 I LOVE all your slingshots!! You were my inspiration on this one! Thanks Bob


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I like it, good work and let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like how natural and rugged it looks, and yet it still has a bit of a finished look due to the sanding and BLO. Great job!

Tom


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice ! I just love bark on slingshots 

How are you planning to band it ?


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

dan ford said:


> Very nice ! I just love bark on slingshots
> 
> How are you planning to band it ?


I'm gonna band it OTT, I will probably add a notch


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks good .  Also can you post a picture of the one you said looked cool with all the cracks? I want to see what it looks like.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking shooter. Looks like a squirrel getter to me.

Todd


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is the other fork


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Here is the other fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look cool. And unstable. But it looks cool.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking good Mrs. Moniker :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm a sucker for a bark on natural. Looks awesome! The cracked one would make a really neat bookshelf slingshot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! Nice job.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Good call by Mr. Moniker. Safety above all else.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Few naturals are my project for over christmas...i think....

Never tried hard enough with them...to enjoy them


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's a nice bit of wood, and you've done a good job with bringing out the beauty of the bark, not to mention the BLO job, :blush:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Deano 1 said:


> That's a nice bit of wood, and you've done a good job with bringing out the beauty of the bark, not to mention the BLO job, :blush:


Hahaha. I was waiting for it..I'm not gonna lie


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a stunning first attempt, Mrs. Moniker, I love it!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice job Mrs CM


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Frickin awesome! 

If you hold it with a finger/thumb brace method it won't put as much strain on your wrist and maybe more accurate for you.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

That is one nice slinger. Good job. That should handle about all you can shoot then some.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Classic!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .


Larry, you are one sweet-talkin' b*tch! :lol:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Imperial said:


> great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .


Is there any other way? hahahaha


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .
> ...


whos larry ?



Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .
> ...


 :bowdown: mr. cm is a lucky fella


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Well begun is well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Imperial said:


> great slingshot. i have nothing but respect for a woman who likes it rough and natural .


Larry, you are one sweet-talkin' b*tch! :lol: 
[/quote]
I didn't even say it out loud and I get in trouble!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice job Mrs. CM, the bark on looks really cool! It will be fun to watch you make more SS in the future and see how your taste change. Today's awesome is tomorrows "what was I thinking" for me. Keep having fun I always enjoy your post. Oh yea t shirt weather on the beach again yesterday  but it was 60 degrees today so cold down here!!!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Here is the other fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet you can't break it!&#8230;.

Especially with the forks cut to the usable height, pulling at it in the direction as if it was banded. Unless it is rotten that looks like it will make a beauty!! I love character marks in wood.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the other fork
> ...


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

ohh yes. fantastic catapult there, love the bark, has so much character 

-Epic


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice one

cheers


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Mrs.

Let me quote a girl here i saw in a ShootingVideo some folks from Canada posted a while ago:



> So people really care about this?


YES, they Do...you see? 

Seems your more then hooked too 

Oh, and i like your SS


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Hey Mrs.
> 
> Let me quote a girl here i saw in a ShootingVideo some folks from Canada posted a while ago:
> 
> ...


Hahaha! What I MEANT was, the measuring part. I thought it would just be the honor system  and yeah, I am beyond hooked...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I know you meant that, but those are all small wheels in a bigger, highly addictive system ;P


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> I know you meant that, but those are all small wheels in a bigger, highly addictive system ;P


Personally, I'm glad you called her out!! She's in denial about her addiction.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. Clever Moniker said:
> ...


Its funny you should say that< because I tried and tried and tried to snap it and couldn't, and then had Mr. Moniker try and he couldn't, I still have it! Gonna make it into something awesome


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice work, and a nice fork. The second fork could be stabilized and the cracks filled to make a pretty sweet Shooter.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

LVO said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > Dayhiker said:
> ...


so your larry. you are a bad influence . . . :neener:


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

A great looking shooter. Very nice!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the color of that fork. Very masculine, too. I bet the old man takes it over before long. :cookie:


----------



## Ravensbull (Apr 12, 2013)

Really nice job! I like the partial sand-down on the bark! I think it makes for a more unique look than if you had pealed it


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

on that cracked one you can cut down the center of the cracks put color paper and glue back together would make a cool slingshot could drill and pin it also


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

this is one that had a crack on one fork cut the center of the crack glued black and red paper glued and brass pined sanded finished with fiber glass rosin


----------



## IanW (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the look with the sanded bark. Real nice!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice work Mrs. Moniker. I like the cracked one also very much. Do you still have it? You could send it to Nathan to stabilize it for you.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one! Great job there on your first!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> Here is the other fork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can fill the craks with epoxy mixed with metal powder or glowing powder 

sry, not seeing last post before i hit my comment on wall :imslow:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

" :bowdown: mr. cm is a lucky fella"

i like this comment ! , a nice shooter you have built, happy shooting together


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks great there are lots of folks near me I may have to give it a try you made a very nice job well done B)


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> " :bowdown: mr. cm is a lucky fella"
> 
> i like this comment ! , a nice shooter you have built, happy shooting together


I am lucky for sure!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice job, this is a real natural in every sense of the word. I like the fact you left the bark on Leaves a little to the imagination


----------



## Craig Lockwood (Oct 29, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very generous s ... Mother Nature. looks great!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Turn it upside down, what do you see? A very seductive work of SlingShot art.


----------

